# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wolvetang (Nijmegen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wolvetang

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Wolvetang, Nijmegen

Adres: Berg en Dalseweg 172, Nijmegen

Website: www.docvadis.nl/drhawolvetang


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wolvetang*

----------

